
Self-driving cars with “remote” drivers could test on roads in April - fmihaila
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/23/self-driving-cars-with-remote-drivers-could-test-on-roads-in-april.html
======
Piskvorrr
That's about as "self-driving" as the 17th century Mechanical Turk was
"intelligent": hiding the human component is not quite the same as not needing
it.

